# Meridian Tile Woodstove..Is there anywhere to get one??



## wakeany1 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have been looking for a meridian Tile woodstove for the past few years does anyone know where to get one??


----------



## begreen (Sep 2, 2015)

They've been out of production for decades. Keep checking in a wide area and eBay.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 2, 2015)

I searched to see what they look like and came up with the link below.  Funky, for sure!
http://www.ptciclassifieds.com/listings/view/882883/


----------



## begreen (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes kind of like a cross between a diving bell and a bong.  Folks that have them have reported here that they like them.


----------



## kittypaws1925 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a grey merdian tile stove in amazing condition  I moved into a older home a month ago and it had one... Are they safe to use ? Do I need it inspected ? And for a price I could part of it. If anyone is interested..


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome. If it is in good condition it may be fine to burn in. However, the chimney should be cleaned and inspected first. Folks seemed to like this unusual heater. The value is whatever the market will bear. They are getting rare enough in excellent condition that you may be happily surprised what it will bring in. I've seen them listed for $1500.

Here's some more info on the stove:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/meridian-ceramic-stove/


----------



## bholler (Sep 28, 2015)

And i think if they were not so heavy and relativly delicate they would be worth more.  They are just a real pain to move


----------



## kittypaws1925 (Sep 29, 2015)

Plus the cost to remove, pack and ship this stove would be a nightmare!! Guess I'll have to remodel my basement around it. Which is fine because I do like how unquie it is.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 29, 2015)

The original poster is from Canada too, but Canada is a big place.


----------



## Wjlola (Oct 25, 2015)

wakeany1 said:


> I have been looking for a meridian Tile woodstove for the past few years does anyone know where to get one??


I just purchased a new wood stove and I am looking to sell my meridian tile stove. It is in very good condition. Please let me know if you would like more info. Thanks


----------



## mds (Dec 11, 2015)

Wjlola said:


> I just purchased a new wood stove and I am looking to sell my meridian tile stove. It is in very good condition. Please let me know if you would like more info. Thanks



Hi, I would be interested in the stove, any pictures? How much are you asking and where about in Canada are you located? Thanks


----------



## catosixtails (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi everyone.  I found and tried to ship (at an outlandish price, I might add) a Meridian Stove.  Despite being crated, on a palette, etc. Fed Ex managed to drop the stove and it split around the firebowl, above the feet.   The CFC liner is destroyed (which does not appear to be hard to replace assuming I can find the stuff) and the inner firebox ceramic brick has shifted and is damaged.   Despite being told that I am an idiot for trying, I am attempting to repair the stove.  If anyone has any expertise in this area, I would greatly appreciate hearing from you.  The biggest challenge will be resorting and patching the middle ceramic layer, and remounting the door assembly into that layer.   In the end, I would like to have more than a pretty planter, but....
I do have some specific questions, if anyone knows.
1)  In the back of the middle layer, there are two small holes, part of the original casting.  What are the purpose of these holes and does the ceramic fiber layer completely cover them? (See picture; the holes are out of alignment here.)


2) Does anyone know how the upper and lower layers of both inner and outer ceramic bowl are bonded together?  There does not appear to be any type of glue; is there a rebar-like mechanism?  It does appear that I will have to lift off the top part and re-align, then patch, the inner bowl.
3) How is the main bowl attached to the feet?

Thanks - it made me cry to look at this.


----------



## Spinner57 (Oct 30, 2018)

wakeany1 said:


> I have been looking for a meridian Tile woodstove for the past few years does anyone know where to get one??



Are you still looking for this stove?


----------



## MeridianStove (Nov 12, 2018)

catosixtails said:


> Hi everyone.  I found and tried to ship (at an outlandish price, I might add) a Meridian Stove.  Despite being crated, on a palette, etc. Fed Ex managed to drop the stove and it split around the firebowl, above the feet.   The CFC liner is destroyed (which does not appear to be hard to replace assuming I can find the stuff) and the inner firebox ceramic brick has shifted and is damaged.   Despite being told that I am an idiot for trying, I am attempting to repair the stove.  If anyone has any expertise in this area, I would greatly appreciate hearing from you.  The biggest challenge will be resorting and patching the middle ceramic layer, and remounting the door assembly into that layer.   In the end, I would like to have more than a pretty planter, but....
> I do have some specific questions, if anyone knows.
> 1)  In the back of the middle layer, there are two small holes, part of the original casting.  What are the purpose of these holes and does the ceramic fiber layer completely cover them? (See picture; the holes are out of alignment here.)
> View attachment 228745
> ...



It's worth the effort, this is an amazing stove/heater  ...  mine has stainless steel water pipe in it which of course heats hot water galore ... the Meridian burns very efficient due to circular fire 'box' ... The Meridian's story ended in deep conspiracy, including Gov. Dan Evans, who had/has one, writing to the state regulators, whom were restricting The Meridian's Revolutionary impact on the industry.  From what I heard, said regulator heads quit to avoid lawsuit / discovery.
Also it's like a little 'Russian stove' via it's mass heat storage factor.
Super Stove!


----------



## begreen (Nov 12, 2018)

Ooo, got a link to that news article on the regulator heads quitting?


----------



## bholler (Nov 12, 2018)

MeridianStove said:


> It's worth the effort, this is an amazing stove/heater  ...  mine has stainless steel water pipe in it which of course heats hot water galore ... the Meridian burns very efficient due to circular fire 'box' ... The Meridian's story ended in deep conspiracy, including Gov. Dan Evans, who had/has one, writing to the state regulators, whom were restricting The Meridian's Revolutionary impact on the industry.  From what I heard, said regulator heads quit to avoid lawsuit / discovery.
> Also it's like a little 'Russian stove' via it's mass heat storage factor.
> Super Stove!


I work on one and it doesnt seem like it performs any better than most other stoves of the time.  The only benifit it has is the thermal mass.  They seem to be good stoves and they look fantastic but i dont see anything revolutionary.


----------



## MeridianStove (Nov 13, 2018)

begreen said:


> Ooo, got a link to that news article on the regulator heads quitting?



No Sir. It was told to me by someone seemingly on the 'inside',   ;-)  ... the inventor / owner ... that's how the story goes; albeit for gritty gum shoe solid verifiable fact hero hounds as yourself, please officially consider it hearsay; unless hearing/seeing something to the contrary.  ;-)


----------



## MeridianStove (Nov 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> I work on one and it doesnt seem like it performs any better than most other stoves of the time.  The only benifit it has is the thermal mass.  They seem to be good stoves and they look fantastic but i dont see anything revolutionary.



I think it might have something to do with the circular fire 'box' ?  
Also btw,   the passive powered air flow between the fire 'box' and the outer tile structure, continuing up between the double-walled pipe, then spilling out the screened air outlet then against/along the flange directing the hot air along the ceiling  against & down the wall pushing the cooler air back up underneath said venting structure of stove, etc. 
(outside air feeds the fire 'box')


----------



## bholler (Nov 13, 2018)

MeridianStove said:


> I think it might have something to do with the circular fire 'box' ?
> Also btw,   the passive powered air flow between the fire 'box' and the outer tile structure, continuing up between the double-walled pipe, then spilling out the screened air outlet then against/along the flange directing the hot air along the ceiling  against & down the wall pushing the cooler air back up underneath said venting structure of stove, etc.
> (outside air feeds the fire 'box')


Like i said good stove and really fantastic looks.  But as far as efficency goes nothing special.  And our customer complains that it is a pain to load full because of the firebox shape.


----------



## bholler (Nov 13, 2018)

I really do like them though.  If i came across one i would buy it and put it in the living room.  But i doubt i would use it much.


----------



## MeridianStove (Nov 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> I really do like them though.  If i came across one i would buy it and put it in the living room.  But i doubt i would use it much.



Be careful ...  You'll Fall In Love!   ;-)


----------



## bholler (Nov 13, 2018)

MeridianStove said:


> Be careful ...  You'll Fall In Love!   ;-)


I like messing with old stoves but ill keep my modern ones to heat the house with.


----------



## MeridianStove (Nov 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> I like messing with old stoves but ill keep my modern ones to heat the house with.



Roger that.  Btw, IF you had to pick one, which modern stove would be the best choice ?


----------



## MeridianStove (Nov 13, 2018)

MeridianStove said:


> Be careful ...  You'll Fall In Love!   ;-)



I just found this: 

WoodyIsGoody
Minister of Fire
Jan 16, 2017



Those ceramic Meridians are excellent stoves. It's
not inexpensive to cast those refractory ceramic
fireboxes! Like any stove they need properly
seasoned wood and a proper install. They are
constructed of two domed halves, like a clam, so
it's important that the center seam is well
sealed. Since ceramic has negligible
expansion/contraction, even under extreme heat,the
seam tends to be trouble free if done properly to
begin with. Then they kick ass! The magic lies in
the spherical shape of the combustion chamber and
the fact that ceramic is a decent insulator (and
the insulation is continuous and even). This means
all the heat of the fire is continually reflected
back onto itself allowing efficient combustion
temps to build very quickly from a cold start as
well as the ability to cleanly burn low and slow.
Additionally, the ceramic firebox is very
resistant to over firing so they can also be run
very hot without going through too much wood
(since they naturally have very good secondary
burn).

My father-in law has had one for about 30 years
(his is custom installed in a masonry wall with
fan vents) and he uses it every week about 8
months/year. The ceramic firebox stays a brilliant
white color even though he burns low and slow most
of the time. After establishing a fire with two or
three small splits he just waits for it to turn to
hot coals and adds one piece at a time (every two
plus hours). His wood is well seasoned but nothing
special otherwise (primarily PNW softwoods). I've
never seen a woodstove that was so easy to burn so
cleanly at low levels. His glass stays extra clean
with hardly any effort and it's very cool to see
one split glowing by itself with secondary flames
dancing above in an otherwise empty firebox. The
clean white walls reflect a lot of the firelight
back into the room.

I've spoken with the original inventor/founder of
Meridian (same guy who was the first to bring
American made Komodo style BBQ's to the North
American market). He's a genius and a very nice
person. Unfortunately, he may not be the most
cutthroat businessman and he has had trouble with
past business partners/financiers/patent
protection and they are no longer available. I
have no doubt it would be easy to get the design
to pass current EPA emissions.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/further-issues-with-old-meridian-stove.154800/#post-2149050


----------



## bholler (Nov 13, 2018)

MeridianStove said:


> Roger that.  Btw, IF you had to pick one, which modern stove would be the best choice ?


That depends upon your needs and what style you like.  If low and slow works for you blaze kings would be the obvious choice.  If you will be running hard more often there are tons of good tube stoves out there from regency quad jotul lopi etc.  And for budget stoves englander as nd sbi make some great value stoves.


----------



## bholler (Nov 13, 2018)

MeridianStove said:


> I just found this:
> 
> WoodyIsGoody
> Minister of Fire
> ...



Ok thats great woody likes them.  Just because of that i would no longer consider buying one.  Its a safe bet that what ever he said is completely opposite of the truth.


----------



## MeridianStove (Nov 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> That depends upon your needs and what style you like.  If low and slow works for you blaze kings would be the obvious choice.  If you will be running hard more often there are tons of good tube stoves out there from regency quad jotul lopi etc.  And for budget stoves englander as nd sbi make some great value stoves.



Thanks.  I will look into those.


----------



## Firea100 (Nov 23, 2018)

MeridianStove said:


> Thanks.  I will look into those.



Good evening from Mio Michigan (Northern Lower Peninsula)!!
I have a “Meridian” stove since 1985 when we built our first house! I put “Meridian” in quotes because my stove doesn’t have a “Meridian” label anywhere on it. On the label on the very bottom of the skirt, is a label saying: Cenergy Fireplace Inc. Proudly made in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. Then it has specs on location and such!

I’ve moved this stove no  fewer than 6 times over 28 years! In fact those 6 times were just to keep it for the future! The last time I texted my buddy that’s helped me move it the 5 other times I simply said” Hey Buddy”... with a pic of the 660 lb stove! He didn’t answer the text for three weeks!
We had a 2000 sq.ft. home in the mid 80’s and this stove heated the home to 88 degrees!

Well, fast forward to 2017-18 and some 250 miles to the North and here she is in the last place I’ll ever move it to!

I’ve just finished installing it last weekend in our 2250 sq.ft. cabin When I started designing our cabin I didn’t want to build the minimum 768 sq ft size. Then our son became involved and now we’re at the above stated 2250 sq ft, 5 bedroom, 2 bathroom “cabin”!

It heats the whole building including the 24ft cathedral ceiling with ease!

When originally installed in our home some 28 years ago, we had a 7” smoke pipe that was stainless steel, had a flue damper and a 90 degree bend to allow it to exit through the wall behind the stove into the Metalbestos one inch insulated chimney pipe into the  hollow wooden chimney chase.

Now as you can see, the flue gas goes straight up by way of some 12 ft of smoke pipe into the Selkirk insulated pipe and out through the roof.

Now, my dilemma! I can’t use the original pipe with the damper. First, its cracked around the shaft that holds the damper and its welded into the 90 degree shape so it wasn’t an option.

So, I bought a Duravent damper pipe assembly. Well some time in the past 28 years someone has mandated a change in how they manufacture the dampers.


If you look closely, you’ll notice that the damper “valve” almost completely closes against the pipe.
My Duravent damper has about 3/8” all around the pipe and it has 4 nickel sized holes in it! Even when the damper is closed, it still allows way too much gas to escape up the pipe! This causes it to run or burn hot and fast! I remember in the old days, I could fill it up with wood and damp it down for the night! Now it eats the wood quickly. Short of re-inventing the wheel, does anyone have any suggestions on possibly another smoke damper? My system uses a 7” to 8” adapter then the 8” damper assembly.
I spoke to a gentleman that knew of the company that sold me this stove some 33 years ago! He’s been in business for a few years longer than that! He remembered that the fellow’s business had a fire in it and he even remembered my stove was in that fire! I can’t make this stuff up!
Anyway, he says stoves today do more dampning on the intake side not so much on the exhaust side. Is there a damper that seals almost completely?

Well, that’s my story and I’m sticking to it!
I look forward to your responses.
FIREA100


----------



## Tango papa (Feb 12, 2019)

I am putting a Jotul in and retiring my Meridian.  If you are still interested in one, let me know. I am about 1.5 hours drive east of Toronto.  It will be moved outside on Friday.


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2019)

Protect it from the elements with a tarp if outside. Someone may want to restore it or take it for parts.


----------



## Tango papa (Feb 13, 2019)

begreen said:


> Protect it from the elements with a tarp if outside. Someone may want to restore it or take it for parts.


I will. The new stove is coming much more quickly than I anticipated and I have no place else to put it.  It doesn’t need restoration, just the usual annual refractory patching on the inside.  It was my main house source of heat until an issue came up with the chimney a few days ago.  I am fixing that when the new stove goes in.


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks pretty good. Advertise it here in the classified section and on your local sources like Kijiji.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow... talk about a close clearance stove.  100mm?!?


----------



## Tango papa (Feb 20, 2019)

It was a close clearance. I didn’t measure it, probably was a bit more tha 100mm, but not much.  The installation instructions were posted in the forum somewhere a good while ago.  If I were installing it again somewhere, I would be a bit more generous with that. [Later: I checked the installation manual.  For a corner installation, required clearance to wall is only 2.5” (63mm)].


----------



## Tango papa (Feb 20, 2019)

It turned out my Meridian was made by Cenergy also.  But the little bit of documentation that came with the house was from Meridian.


----------



## GDT (Mar 11, 2019)

Tango papa said:


> I am putting a Jotul in and retiring my Meridian.  If you are still interested in one, let me know. I am about 1.5 hours drive east of Toronto.  It will be moved outside on Friday.



I am interested - still available? gnorthof60@gmail.com


----------



## Tango papa (Mar 11, 2019)

GDT said:


> I am interested - still available? gnorthof60@gmail.com


Yep.  See emails.


----------



## Tango papa (Mar 11, 2019)

catosixtails said:


> Hi everyone.  I found and tried to ship (at an outlandish price, I might add) a Meridian Stove.  Despite being crated, on a palette, etc. Fed Ex managed to drop the stove and it split around the firebowl, above the feet.   The CFC liner is destroyed (which does not appear to be hard to replace assuming I can find the stuff) and the inner firebox ceramic brick has shifted and is damaged.   Despite being told that I am an idiot for trying, I am attempting to repair the stove.  If anyone has any expertise in this area, I would greatly appreciate hearing from you.  The biggest challenge will be resorting and patching the middle ceramic layer, and remounting the door assembly into that layer.   In the end, I would like to have more than a pretty planter, but....
> I do have some specific questions, if anyone knows.
> 1)  In the back of the middle layer, there are two small holes, part of the original casting.  What are the purpose of these holes and does the ceramic fiber layer completely cover them? (See picture; the holes are out of alignment here.)
> View attachment 228745
> ...


Probably too late to help you but those holes are the ports where combustion air comes in,  hopefully the only openings once you are done.  But the connect to air channels that might not be intact anymore.  You could perhaps check that with a video probe.  Did you have any success in the restoration?


----------



## Anas8sia (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a beautiful meridian stove in great shape in Edmonton, if anyone is interested.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2019)

Anas8sia said:


> View attachment 245072
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful meridian stove in great shape in Edmonton, if anyone is interested.


Looks very nice. Post it in the classifieds here and on kijiji.


----------



## Josc (Sep 11, 2019)

Anas8sia said:


> View attachment 245072
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful meridian stove in great shape in Edmonton, if anyone is interested.



I am wondering if you still have this Meridian


----------



## Scotty P Maine (Jan 15, 2021)

Does anyone know where to purchase the CFC Ceramic Fiber Compound the Meridian tile stove manual recommends to fix the chamber?


----------



## Ed Fast (Apr 30, 2021)

the material is called LDS Moldable.  It is a material used in heavy duty refractory industrial processes.  Google it for more information


----------



## scjake88 (May 19, 2021)

Hi, we just moved into a house in Oakland California and there is an original Meridian Tile Stove in great condition that we may need to sell. We are planning a remodel and it doesn't work well with the new floorplan. Its in great condition and is beautiful, so we're sorry to have to part with it. Shipping seems difficult so we're hoping to find someone in the greater Bay Area that is looking for one. Please reach out if you're interested!


----------



## begreen (May 19, 2021)

Please list it in the Classifieds/For Sale forum with price.


----------

